# Former Cop Facing Child Sex Assault Charges



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

WORCESTER, Mass. -- A former Leominster police officer is free on $10,000 bail after pleading not guilty to charges that he sexually assaulted an 11-year-old girl.

William R. Coulter, 51, who voluntarily resigned from the police department two years ago, was also ordered to have no contact with the alleged victim after his arraignment in Central District Court on Tuesday on two counts of statutory rape of a child and two counts of indecent assault and battery on a child under the age of 14.

Coulter was arrested by state police on Monday after troopers investigated reports that a girl was assaulted by the former officer.

The alleged assaults occurred during the past year, prosecutors said.

The girl told state police that on several occasions Coulter made her touch his genitals and perform sex acts on him, according to court documents.

Coulter left the Leominster Police Department in 2004, Sgt. Michael Goldman said. He now works for Centech Group Inc.

"He was not discharged. He left of his own volition," Goldman said.

Goldman, who works on sexual assault cases, said he received a referral from the district attorney's office about the matter and recognized Coulter's name.

Chief Peter Roddy authorized a request that state police conduct the investigation, Goldman said.

Coulter was disciplined once while an officer for violating department policy during a car chase on Interstate 290 in 1993 that resulted in a five-car crash.

He is scheduled to appear in court on Jan. 17.


----------

